# Trail cam moonlight shot



## doe shooter (Aug 30, 2007)

You probably won't believe it but my trail camera photographed a fawn by moon light. I am using a Moultrie CDC-5.0 and it is set up facing north to avoid the sunrise and sunset. This was during the time of a full moon or near full moon. This is the only thing I can think of, with the exception of a UFO hovering nearby.   If it isn't the moon lighting up the sky, what is it? The second shot was made about thirty minutes prior to the fawn photograph.   The sky is lit up in this one. I posted it for comparison reasons. By the way, this is the first week i had the camera out. It is a replacement by Moultrie for a previous model that conked out on me.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 30, 2007)

Bright moon.  Neat capture.  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Aug 31, 2007)

*That is a unique pic*

thanks for sharing it and the comparision pic with us


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 31, 2007)

I thinnk your times are wrong.


----------



## bclark71 (Aug 31, 2007)

buckbacks said:


> I thinnk your times are wrong.



i agree


----------



## DaGris (Aug 31, 2007)

lighting flash??????    times might be wrong and there was a heavy fog?????????


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 31, 2007)

It looks like one shot was taken just before daylight and the other just after in fog..The flash in the fog caused the white out...


----------



## doe shooter (Sep 1, 2007)

The timing is not wrong and the camera is facing north. I always try to place the camera facing north if at all possible. Also, if you look at the photo taken just prior, the sky is lighter at the top of the photo. If it was sunrise or sunset, the sky would be lighter at the horizon. It isn't lightning because the sky is clear. again, look at the other photo andyou can see a small cloud in the sky. With the slow shutter speed, the full moon "whites out" due to overexposure. It is daytime on the moon when it is night here, therefore, the moon is overexpose.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 1, 2007)

Must be bigfeet cavorting with aliens in UFOs!


----------



## bull0ne (Sep 2, 2007)

The time on the suspected moon pic is wrong................

The moon follows roughly the same path as the sun. If it's facing North you did'nt get illumination from the moon.


----------



## arrow27 (Sep 3, 2007)

*answer*

I think you've got your coordinates and times wrong, no big deal, we've all done it.


----------

